# Westwind BTU Crown Prince



## littlesteppers (May 30, 2007)

Would love to see some of the Beautiful horses he sired..got any "Charlie" foals?? :bgrin




: :saludando:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 30, 2007)

Here's our Roy Boy a.k.a Maine Pride Crown Royal, Christine. He's still wearing jammies and his punk rocker hairdo, but here he is. And yes, we think he's nice.



:



:






He's coming 3 in August, and yes, you'll get to see him when he gets undressed.

Jodi

ETA: I am not nuts about how he was standing, but it'll do, you get the idea!


----------



## Mona (May 30, 2007)

Yep...he's not even been "home" now for a month yet, but here's my "Charlie" son!

*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Dun Blest aka "Ditto"*

He's a 33" red dun stallion, and is not quite sure he likes Canada. He LOVES the Canadian girls, but is not keen on the weather here since he arrived!


----------



## Leeana (May 30, 2007)

do!!! :bgrin

I have one colt by Charlie (Boones Little BTU Crown Prince). I got him from Karen wales last year around January. He is on my show string this year and we are heading to AMHR Nationals. I LOVE Charlie babies, Mona here on the forum just got one. Charlie passed on last year so this is his last yr of foals i believe. I know Karen gets on here bc she posted when i announced my Charlie baby, Narko. Here he is ..he is the love of my life ..so beautiful and elligant. Karen has to be one of the nicest ladies, she just doesnt give herself enough credit!!! Narko has to be the love of my life, i see him and my heart melts. Karen has a bay filly by Charlie (i think her name is keepsake) that i would die to have, she was in the last issue of The Journal. Maybe a Charlie filly will find her way here this yr ...hmm who knows lol.

Not enough money in the world to get me to let this colt go ....i told myself i wouldnt fall in love ...to late . I could not part with my little Narko, nope ..no way.

Here is my Charlie son ..

*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko* (future herdsire) ..just turned 1-yr-old May 22nd. These pics are of him w/ a rouph clip just taking off the winter fuzz. Show clipped him Monday for a show this weekend so he looks much MUCH nicer. I am showing him as a yearling, 2-yr-old and then a SR so he has a pretty busy couple years ahead of him. I am going to put together his band of mares next season most likely.




































PS: Narko is just a hair over 32'' when i measured him last week so he will be a B.

Okay i am done bragging, i just love this boy.


----------



## Mona (May 30, 2007)

Gee Leeana....I had no idea "Charlie" died! What happened to him? He wasn't very old, was he?


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 30, 2007)

He wasn't very old, Mona. Karen just went out one morning and found him gone


----------



## Mona (May 30, 2007)

Scoopiedoo said:


> He wasn't very old, Mona. Karen just went out one morning and found him gone


:no: Oh no, that is so sad.

Christine(Littlesteppers)...do you still own your "Charlie" daughter???


----------



## littlesteppers (May 30, 2007)

Yes..we still have Ryse..she went on a growing spree..she is 36.5 now..out grew her A Papers


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 30, 2007)

Okay, I'm jealous! All of your Charlie babies have these nice, calm manes! Roy's is NUTS! Even when he is brushed out completely, he looks like he stuck his hoof in a socket!! But that's alright, ladies, I have Royal Crown to put on Crown Royal and that mane WILL be tamed!! LOL Awesome to see all the pretty Charlie babies.

Jodi


----------



## Leeana (May 30, 2007)

Just went back and checked, Karen mentioned in one of my posts that she lost Charlie to Colitis X. She said she just walked out one morning and he was laying up agianst his stall wall.

Full foal crop in 08' though coming from Charlie so this is your last chance to get a Charlie baby and become a 'Charlie Groupie'


----------



## littlesteppers (May 31, 2007)

These are all gorgeous..Charlie sureputa neck on these babies..didn't he? Soo sad he is gone!


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (May 31, 2007)

I normally don't post on the forum, but wanted to share that I have a Charlie daughter. Her name is Westwind Woodland Acres Danc N Diva. Diva is one of the loves of my life and I will never part with her. She was shown for several years and amassed a fantastic show record, placing in the top ten at Nationals every time.

I am sorry to hear that Karen lost Charlie. I saw Charlie several times and he was an exceptional stallion that produced many gorgeous foals.

I will try to post a picture of Diva, if it does not work you can see her at www.woodlandacresfarm.com

on my mares page. I apologize that my website is not up to date. Her pic is from back in 2005.

http://www.woodlandacresfarm.com/divanationalpic.JPG

Littlesteppers - your mare is beautiful, wish I had money right now!


----------



## Mona (May 31, 2007)

littlesteppers said:


> Yes..we still have Ryse..she went on a growing spree..she is 36.5 now..out grew her A Papers


WOW Christine, she sure does have a long set of legs on her!


----------

